# Help!!! My birds foot is bleeding!!



## sunlight_

Ok so idk where else to go for help!! I just made this account well I accidentally jammed my birds foot with my door and its bleeding! idk what to do i already put baking soda on it, but he keeps biting and picking at it trying to rip his nail off!  what do i doooooooooooo?! sorry for the mispelling but im typing fast!


----------



## Mentha

Why did you put baking soda on it? If it is still bleeding you may have to go to the vet. small birds do not have much blood and any blood loss can cause more harm than the wound ever could.


----------



## lperry82

Hello and welcome to the forum... Flour can be used to stop the bleeding 
i hope everything is ok


----------



## enigma731

A paste made from cayenne pepper will also help with bleeding, and may also stop some of the pain. I agree that a vet trip may be in order today to make sure he doesn't need any additional treatment.


----------



## CockatielFace

I hope your tiel gets better!I really think you should go to the vet!!!


----------



## bjknight93

If there is any chance of it being broken then it definitely needs to see a vet. For now, you can either apply pressure or clot the blood with flour or cayenne pepper paste. If, for some reason, you decide not to see a vet..I suggest you clean the area daily with saline solution and apply neosporin to prevent infection and help with quick healing. 

Really a vet would be best so they can give you antibiotic cream, an anti-inflammatory, and they can make sure it is not broken.


----------



## enigma731

This thread might be helpful for basic first-aid: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27058&highlight=broken

However, it should be noted that the poster in that thread has quite a lot of experience in wildlife rehab and first-aid in birds. You really should get your bird checked by a vet before you try to do anything yourself beyond emergency care.


----------



## artistchan

this happened with one of mine once. i put flour on it to stop bleeding and took him to the vet to make sure nothing was broken. 
all was fine, vet put this silver something (can't remember the name) on the wound to make sure it wouldn't bleed and stop infection.


----------



## Mentha

artistchan said:


> this happened with one of mine once. i put flour on it to stop bleeding and took him to the vet to make sure nothing was broken.
> all was fine, vet put this silver something (can't remember the name) on the wound to make sure it wouldn't bleed and stop infection.


Colloidal Silver? It's been a while since I've had access to this, but I have never used it topically only orally. I guess it could though.


----------



## enigma731

Mentha said:


> Colloidal Silver? It's been a while since I've had access to this, but I have never used it topically only orally. I guess it could though.


More likely Silvadene (silver sulfadiazine). It's a cream used for skin healing, although I've never heard of it being used on birds.


----------



## Mentha

I think I'd be more trusting of colloidal silver, it wouldn't gum up feathers like creams do.


----------



## zaid gammoh

what did u do then is he okay now cuz i just did the same to my tiel and idk 2hat to do it not bleeding but hes injured


----------

